# need help with startin comp. archery



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

ight so i have hunted with a bow for four years. i went to a local indoor shoot and i loved it!..... well the bow i have is 4 years old its a fred bear instinct.. i was looking at new bow for hunting and i was going to buy the mathews Z7 . its the best bow ive shot todate. the only thing is is the guys at the shoot wich some are pro's said to get a longer bow for comp like 34+ axle to axle ....well i dont know where to start i just want some toughts with a bow and stabilizer... i just bought a spot hogg sight and i have a trophy rigde drop zone guide series rst so thats fine...... please respond!!!!!


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Careful, that indoor shooting can get adictive. I caught the bug several years ago and couldn't be happier. Now if I can just get good at it!

Thre are lots of bows that are great for both hunting and indoor. Most are in the 35" to 39" range. The one that fits you will depend in part on your draw length. The longer your DL, the longer the bow. This is because of the string angle. With the relatively few shots that we take while hunting the string angle isn't as much of a factor. However if you are taking 30 to 60 shots on the line and trying to hit a tiny spot 20 yards away, it becomes a little more critical.

At most local shoots, I see people with mostly Hoyts & Mathews with the occasional PSE and Martin. 

Most will also use a longer sabilizer in the 28" to 32" range. The longer rods do two things for you. One it helps reduce the range of motion that you see through the sight. Two, it is a convenient place to rest the weight of the bow during a long match. you may be as strong as an ox, but shooting too quickly and not giving yourself adequate time for your muscles to recover between shots will reduce your scores.

There is an excellent article in Tournement Archer magazine # 2. Danny McCarthy discusses stabilizers much better than I can do in a post here.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Hoyt 737, Katera XL or Mathews DLD would be a good bow for an all around hunting, 3D, spots bow.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

If you want a bow that you can do both with I would look at something in the 34"+ ATA range too. Personally I'd go with the Maxxis 35 or somthing like that. The shorter bows can be a little more touchy at times. Plus the longer ATA gets the peep closer to your eye.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im looking into competion too. Im getting a Diamond Razor edge. no getting me out of it. I have a copper john sight and a Hostage rest. Any suggestions on equipment or training?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*do yourself a favor*

Do yourself a big big favor and try to get to every archery shop within comfortable driving distance and try as many bows as you can. Get a feel for every one. But shoot a bunch of them, dont just shoot a mathews or a hoyt and think its good enough... trust me on this... I have had the option to shoot just about all the top name bows made in the past 4 or 5 years and My Ben Pearson just seems to draw smoother, hold steadier, and just flat out shoot better than the others... period. Just try as many as you can before you decide... even if you have to go back to a certain shop 2 or 3 times... If the shop isnt willing to work with you on finding the right bow and the right service, then that perticular bow probably isnt going to shoot well for you unless you become a technishon and do all of the work yourself.


----------

